# card cut with a pfs ?



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Anyone got a card cut wth a pfs ? Someone got a video ?


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

I tried but the closed I got was three blocks over...only joking but I did try.


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Surely someone has. If not that could be someone's challenge!!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I believe Treefork has put a PFS card cut from a respectable distance, on video.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles had a contest involving card cutting at 33 feet. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/34815-another-pfs-accuracy-challenge-for/


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

treefork said:


> Charles had a contest involving card cutting at 33 feet. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/34815-another-pfs-accuracy-challenge-for/


Thanks ! you are quite the shot !


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I got one done... Charles' comp prompted me to do it. Generous dude Charles is.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

CanH8r said:


> I got one done... Charles' comp prompted me to do it. Generous dude Charles is.


Thanks for the kind words ... Just wanted to encourage the PFS fans to try some precision shooting. No reason in the world why one cannot aim with a pfs.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

